# Does Power Routing affect accessory decoders?



## ClarkW (Mar 14, 2017)

I'm struggling to properly install some Switch-Kats on a Unitrack N guage layout. Might the power routing setting be the source of my problem? I can't gets the turnouts to function at all. This is NCE DCC Power Pro.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Power routing turnouts cut power to the diverting track
when points set to straight, and cut power to straight
track when points set to divert.

Thus, it's important that the INPUT to your 
Switch Cat decoders be from your track
bus and not from either track connected
to the turnout frog.

For those of us unfamiliar with the Switch Cat:

http://www.traintekllc.com/nce-swit...MIkueJgLer2gIV2IKzCh20swFsEAQYASABEgKwGvD_BwE

However, since the device is digital you must have
set it's address. You should have a manual to guide
you.

Don


----------

